# Where did Gibbon specifically blame the Christians for fall of Rome?



## RamistThomist (Sep 9, 2013)

I am reading Gibbon's _Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire_ and am about 1/3 through the abridged (1,000 pages!) version. I keep hearing how he blamed Christians for the fall of Rome, but where did he specifically say that?


----------



## CharlieJ (Sep 9, 2013)

General Observations On The Fall Of The Roman Empire In The West

Also, the index may be of use here.


----------

